# Zocken auf Tv mit Gaming PC (Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen)?



## Azadyusef (19. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, wie der Titel schon sagt möchte ich mit meinem zukünftigen Gaming PC auf dem Fernseher zocken.

PC:
Prozessor: intel i7 8700k
Graka: geforce Gtx 1180

Tv: sony bravia 4K HDR Modell: KD-55XD8505 
(55 Zoll)

Singleplayer spiele würde ich gerne auf dem Tv zocken und multiplayer spiele auf einem monitor den ich mir dann noch zu lege. Wird dann wahrscheinlich ein WQHD 144Hz monitor sein.
Möchte mir jetzt ungern ein 600€+ Monitor kaufen für um auf 4K zu zocken, da ich schon knapp 2000€ zahlen werde für den PC.
Deswegen SP auf Tv und MP dann auf Monitor.

Hat jemand erfahrung gemacht mit zocken auf Tv? 
Wie kann ich input laggs verringern, wenn überhaupt möglich?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2018)

Du kaufst Dir ne Glotze die von sich aus wenig Input Lag generiert und schaltest den Anschluss an dem Dein PC hängt in der Glotze auf "Gaming/PC" (wie immer auch Sony das nennt).
Das ist der einzige Weg, den Du gehen kannst. Denn der Input-Lag entsteht ja nicht am PC, sondern durch die Signal-Aufbereitung in der Glotze. 

Aber da Du Dich ja schon "festgelegt hast" .....


----------



## ParaEXE (19. Mai 2018)

Laut Internet sollte es für SP keine probleme geben wenn es unter 50ms bleibt

Beim grossen Bruder sony bravia 4K HDR Modell: KD-65XD8505 sind es im Gaming Modus 34,6ms 

Einfach testen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Mai 2018)

Azadyusef schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wie der Titel schon sagt möchte ich mit meinem zukünftigen Gaming PC auf dem Fernseher zocken.
> 
> PC:
> Prozessor: intel i7 8700k
> ...



Naja die Sony TV Software ist zwar eine Katastrophe aber im Foto Brilliant Modus, kann man darauf ganz gut Spiele spielen. Bei Titanfall 2 im sp, wirken sich die60hz und die schlechte Reaktionszeit zwar etwas negativ aus, aber man gewöhnt sich daran. Multiplayer Spiele kannst du mit Abstrichen auch darauf Spielen. Achso....das HDR ist unterirdisch. Zumindest bei dem Sony 65 Zoll 4k 3d Fernseher, den ich getestet habe.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (21. Mai 2018)

Wenn der TV wirklich so etwa fast 40 ms input lag hat, spielt es sich mit Gamepad passend träge und lahm. 
Maus dagegen ist so schnell, da merkt man das erst später folgende Bild und so fühlt sich die Eingabe schwammig an.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Mai 2018)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Wenn der TV wirklich so etwa fast 40 ms input lag hat, spielt es sich mit Gamepad passend träge und lahm.
> Maus dagegen ist so schnell, da merkt man das erst später folgende Bild und so fühlt sich die Eingabe schwammig an.



Kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen. Kommt denke ich auf das Spiel an, Aber Star Wars Battlefront 2 2017, ac Origins, alle Batman Arkham Teile, Mass Effekt 2, Metro Last Light Redux, Metro 2033 Redux, Shadow of Mordor und shadow of War ließen sich heute ganz gut mit Maus und Tastatur in 4k am Sony TV Spielen. Getestet wurde mit dem Sport modus, dem spiele modus, foto brilliant und dem brilliant bild modus. Man kann sich also daran gewöhnen.


----------

